# New to Bilbao



## 1632578 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello fellow expat-ers.

We just moved to Bilbao from Texas. We arrived just 2 days ago and we hope to make a home here. But we didn't know what we don't know until now that we are here, know what I mean? So I'm hoping friendly expats will give us advise and answer questions. A couple questions are; can we get an American style breakfast (eggs, bacon, hashbrowns, toast) anywhere? we tried to open a bank account at BBVA and they told us not until we get our NIE card, is this normal?

Thanks for any advise and I hope to meet some of you in Bilbao.
Peter


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pcgatx said:


> Hello fellow expat-ers.
> 
> We just moved to Bilbao from Texas. We arrived just 2 days ago and we hope to make a home here. But we didn't know what we don't know until now that we are here, know what I mean? So I'm hoping friendly expats will give us advise and answer questions. A couple questions are; can we get an American style breakfast (eggs, bacon, hashbrowns, toast) anywhere? we tried to open a bank account at BBVA and they told us not until we get our NIE card, is this normal?
> 
> ...


Welcome to Bilbao. Although I m not there at the moment I go quite frequently as my husband is from there and practically all his family live there. In fact my daughter is in Bilbao this weekend visiting the family.
I don't know about the hash browns breakfast as I'm not on the look out for it. I'd say it's not impossible, but unlikely..
An NIE is necessary to open a bank account as a resident, but I believe you can open one as a non resident with all the charges that go along with it. You'll need an NIE soon anyway most probably so best to get one.
What kind of visa do you have?
Enjoy Bilbao, it's a great place.


----------



## 1632578 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello Pesky

We are on a non-lucrative visa. We don't plan to work here (at least not anytime soon). We already have our resident visa's with NIE in our US passports. 

We had just come from a police office where they gave us form EX-17 and Modelo 790 to fill out and return next Wednesday. Then they will give us the NIE card (which is another part of my confusion since I believe we have already completed these forms and the consulate didn't mention filling out and paying more for this card; I'll have to dig out our files to be sure). 

The lady at BBVA examined our passport with visa but seemed very hesitant, like she just didn't know what to do. She declined opening an account because she said that people come, open accounts then leave and the bank is left hanging. I really don't understand since we had quite a lot of money with us for this reason. I would think that is security enough.

She did suggest us to wait until after next Wednesday when we have the NIE card to talk about opening an account. But we need an account since we already talked to two Inmobiliaria that told us they need for us to have a Spanish bank account before they can work with us. I guess it will all become clear somehow.

As far as the food, a better question I could have asked is if there is anyplace in Bilbao where English speaking Expat hangout?

Thanks for any suggestions
Peter


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pcgatx said:


> Hello Pesky
> 
> We are on a non-lucrative visa. We don't plan to work here (at least not anytime soon). We already have our resident visa's with NIE in our US passports.
> 
> ...


The lady at BBVA probably didn't know what to do. There are foreigners living in the region obviously, but not that many, and more Europeans and south American than North Americans. I don't know of any expat hangouts apart from Irish pubs usually populated by fairly young Brits.. 
It's just not a place with that kind of vibe, but I have found the Basques to be friendly hospitable people


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

pcgatx said:


> Hello Pesky
> 
> We are on a non-lucrative visa. We don't plan to work here (at least not anytime soon). We already have our resident visa's with NIE in our US passports.
> 
> ...


I think you've misunderstood what will happen next Wednesday at the foreigner's office. The appointment will be to turn in your application for the card. (The card, by the way, is called a TIE: Tarjeta de Identidad de Extranjero. Your NIE is simply a number, and it will be shown on your TIE.) Be sure to take all your paperwork, and copies of everything! Once your application is approved you will have to go back to get fingerprinted. And then there's another wait to go back and pick up the actual card. It can take a minimum of 3-4 weeks and up to several months for the whole process to be completed. 

But you shouldn't need the actual card to open a bank account. You can open a non-resident account in most banks with just your passport. If BBVA wouldn't do it, try another bank, or even another BBVA branch. Or wait until you get the receipt for the TIE application, and that along with your passport should convince them that you are here to stay for a while. When your TIE application is approved you can change the account to a resident account, which carries less charges. 

Sorry I can't help you with finding an American breakfast. I live way down south, nowhere near Bilbao. Around here breakfast is a big hunk of toast drizzled with olive oil and sugar!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> I think you've misunderstood what will happen next Wednesday at the foreigner's office. The appointment will be to turn in your application for the card. (The card, by the way, is called a TIE: Tarjeta de Identidad de Extranjero. Your NIE is simply a number, and it will be shown on your TIE.) Be sure to take all your paperwork, and copies of everything! Once your application is approved you will have to go back to get fingerprinted. And then there's another wait to go back and pick up the actual card. It can take a minimum of 3-4 weeks and up to several months for the whole process to be completed.
> 
> But you shouldn't need the actual card to open a bank account. You can open a non-resident account in most banks with just your passport. If BBVA wouldn't do it, try another bank, or even another BBVA branch. Or wait until you get the receipt for the TIE application, and that along with your passport should convince them that you are here to stay for a while. When your TIE application is approved you can change the account to a resident account, which carries less charges.
> 
> Sorry I can't help you with finding an American breakfast. I live way down south, nowhere near Bilbao. Around here breakfast is a big hunk of toast drizzled with olive oil and sugar!


Yes, I forget to say, just go to another bank if you don't get what you want from BBVA, Santander for example


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

One more thing - don't be alarmed when the bank you finally end up dealing with asks you for your US social security number. They do this because they are required by US law (FATCA) to report to the IRS all foreign bank accounts held by US citizens.


----------



## 1632578 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello All, Pesky & Kalohi
Just following up that we have settled in now. We found a nice apartment in SouthEast of Bilbao. Things did finally come together once we got the TIE/NIE card. I don't know how I missed or should have looked for information in advance about that process, but what a pita! It took us roughly 40 days from when we first started with it to when we picked up our cards. During that time we talked to so many people, spent so much time and effort running around trying to get bank account, get apartment, worried we weren't understanding something, worried we missed some steps. Looking back I see it was just a waiting game; waiting for that card. Once we had the card inmobiliarios took us seriously, BBVA opened an account (but still ran us back and forth to main branch each time we exchange dollars) and we got the empadronimento done. Just in time for Aste Nagusia celebration.

Thank you all for your suggestions. (But I still have lots of questions I'll ask later)


----------



## Esprit9 (Aug 4, 2018)

There is a McDonalds on Padre Lojendio street that has eggs, hash brown etc. sorry.... not a major fan but it does have it. 
Other than that I remember tapas restaurants that can do eggs, toast, Serrano ham... closest it came for me to eat like in USA for breakfast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

pcgatx said:


> Hello All, Pesky & Kalohi
> Just following up that we have settled in now. We found a nice apartment in SouthEast of Bilbao. Things did finally come together once we got the TIE/NIE card. I don't know how I missed or should have looked for information in advance about that process, but what a pita! It took us roughly 40 days from when we first started with it to when we picked up our cards. During that time we talked to so many people, spent so much time and effort running around trying to get bank account, get apartment, worried we weren't understanding something, worried we missed some steps. Looking back I see it was just a waiting game; waiting for that card. Once we had the card inmobiliarios took us seriously, BBVA opened an account (but still ran us back and forth to main branch each time we exchange dollars) and we got the empadronimento done. Just in time for Aste Nagusia celebration.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions. (But I still have lots of questions I'll ask later)




What part of Texas? Lived in Dallas as a kid, Wichita Falls to finish HS and start college and around Houston for over 30 years. After getting angry that the Governor, Geo. Bush took so much money from Mental Health, moved to western Wyoming to finish my career and ski. We enjoy the city of Bilbao. Great museums but expensive gin and tonics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1632578 (Feb 21, 2018)

Elyles said:


> What part of Texas? Lived in Dallas as a kid, Wichita Falls to finish HS and start college and around Houston for over 30 years. After getting angry that the Governor, Geo. Bush took so much money from Mental Health, moved to western Wyoming to finish my career and ski. We enjoy the city of Bilbao. Great museums but expensive gin and tonics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Elyles

We are from Austin. We spent the last 23 years around there. I retired 1 year ago from State government. My husband has been teaching high school for the last 17 years and is taking a sabbatical. We're taking a year to see Spain and France and anywhere else we can afford to go.

Are you in the Bilbao area or nearby? If so, maybe we can meet sometime.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

We live in Jaca, in the Pyrenees, very close to France. Last time I was in Austin was the early 70’s


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefteris Dim (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello expats!
My name is Hannah, I'm 36 and I moved to the Bilbao area a couple of weeks ago. I am working as a chef in a restaurant and I would really like to meet some new people! I'm interested in doing outdoor activities, including hiking and learning how to surf, cooking, going out for drinks, learning spanish, salsa dancing, and exploring the city. I've very easygoing and am up for almost any activity, so if anyone is interested in meeting up, don't hesitate to reply to this post!


----------

